# Making metal parts.



## Joe S. (Mar 25, 2015)

I've been swamped with schoolwork lately, and I'm getting more and more stir crazy always working on homework. I want to (well, more like NEED to) work on an advanced pen project to take my mind off school for a few minutes every now and then. I haven't used my metal lathe too much yet and I want to be able to make my own metal components. Any good ideas for a starter project to get used to making metal pen parts? I have some stainless steel and aluminum rods.
Thanks!


----------



## magpens (Mar 25, 2015)

Try making a nose cone for a slimline out of aluminum.  Brass would be easier to machine but you don't seem to have any brass.


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 25, 2015)

Any tips on getting a smooth finish on the cone? Whenever I use the angle wheel (I'm forgetting it's actual name right now) I get a lot of radial scratches. Maybe a file or something?


----------



## magpens (Mar 25, 2015)

I would machine the nose cone slightly oversize and then use emery paper (or wet n dry ) to smooth it.


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks! I give it a try.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 26, 2015)

Joe S. said:


> Thanks! I give it a try.


 Joe here is a link to a class I took at the AAW last year. Its the bottom hand out.
Studio of Bill Ooms -- AAW 2014 Symposium Handouts

Lin.


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 26, 2015)

lorbay said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I give it a try.
> ...


 
That is perfect! Thank you! That is a really nice pen he made on there too, really beautiful.


----------

